# Final Results on Wild Hog Smoke w/ Q-View



## stonebriar (Feb 8, 2010)

As promised, I am posting the results of the recently debated _"Boil or Not Boil"_ Wild Hog Shoulder I smoked last week. Opinions on both sides offered strong merit. The debate w/ Q-View can be seen here...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=88502

Tonight, the results are in... The Wild Hog (boiled first in salt water) was very good, not moist, but tender, not rich in spicey flavor, yet very tasty and yielding what appeared to be a good smoke ring. The bark and smoke flavor were intense enough to alleviate a need of Barbeque Sauce, unless desired.

However, the children and my wife were a bit taken back by a few repulsive hog hairs found on their plates! A lot of funny faces! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Nice color!


THANKS SMF FOR THE LESSON!
Stonebriar


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like it was good!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad things worked out good for you. Sounds tasty -


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 9, 2010)

Are you sure they weren't "Stoney hairs".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Shave a pig.  Feed an appetite!


----------



## eaglewing (Feb 9, 2010)

POP's reason for the boil made sense to me. Especially when I look at this pic:








That and the fact that you ONLY did it for 15 min kinda made me think there might not have been a big difference if you had NOT boiled it.

But we may never know till you do your next one without the boil...

I say GOOD JOB and it looks tasty to me!!!


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree, Eagle Wing. Pop's reasoning made sense to me as well.


----------

